# Species of Avatar



## agent A (Sep 20, 2009)

I have noticed a lot of people have used mantids as their avatars. Those who do me, katnapper, BeckyL, Christian, idolomantis, Arkanis, and a few others should say the species of their avatar here, including common and scientific name. I think some avatar pics here are very cool, but I don't know what species they are. Here, I'll start:

*Jeweled Flower Mantis*

Creobroter Gemmatus

Female

Name is Micake


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 20, 2009)

_Phyllocrania paradoxa_

Ghost mantis

Male

Superman


----------



## agent A (Sep 20, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> _Phyllocrania paradoxa_Ghost mantis
> 
> Male
> 
> Superman


Ahh how I love superman. say when is the next time you'll be selling any adult ghost mantids? I'm trying to start a colony of my own.


----------



## bassist (Sep 20, 2009)

_Hymenopus coronatus_

Orchid Mantis - obviously though I use the real name ;&gt;

Subadult male

Um for a name how about 'one of the guys that's being shipped off to meet Rick's female' ?

also

ZA WARUDO


----------



## agent A (Sep 20, 2009)

bassist said:


> Um for a name how about 'one of the guys that's being shipped off to meet Rick's female' ?


that works!


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 20, 2009)

agent A said:


> Ahh how I love superman. say when is the next time you'll be selling any adult ghost mantids? I'm trying to start a colony of my own.


When or if I ever get enough extra.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 20, 2009)

Gears of war logo,

NO lol but my personal pic is a _Mantis religiosa_ female, i don't name mantids(names doesn't mean anything to me anyway)


----------



## agent A (Sep 20, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> When or if I ever get enough extra.


okay. PM me when you have extra adult pairs. I want to get some by summer 2010.


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 20, 2009)

agent A said:


> okay. PM me when you have extra adult pairs. I want to get some by summer 2010.


I'll try to remember that.


----------



## agent A (Sep 20, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> I'll try to remember that.


okay thanks. Now anyway can we stay focused on what this topic is supposed to be about so it doesn't get deleted?


----------



## Rick (Sep 20, 2009)

bassist said:


> _Hymenopus coronatus_Orchid Mantis - obviously though I use the real name ;&gt;
> 
> Subadult male
> 
> ...


She set two extra places and has a bottle of wine ready to go. I have some music ready as well to set a nice, relaxing mood. I will even dim the lights for them.


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 20, 2009)

agent A said:


> okay thanks. Now anyway can we stay focused on what this topic is supposed to be about so it doesn't get deleted?


OK... but you're the one who brought it up in this thread in the first place. A PM would have been more appropriate. Oh... I forgot, you can't PM me because I blocked you. Oh well.... sorry to continue with an extraneous off topic post....... on with the subject at hand!


----------



## Opivy (Sep 20, 2009)

whikajooli mantis


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2009)

Florida tree snail

Liguus fasciatus

Hermaphrodite'(if i remember correctly) 1.5 in

Found in the everglades

Name "Grant look a real cool tree snail?!?"


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 20, 2009)

Budwing mantid a bit upset. :lol: 

Parasphendale, agrionina


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 21, 2009)

I change my avatar every now and then but i do use a mantis avatar on Flickr







Thistle mantis

Blepharopsis mendica

Dunno

That big one


----------



## Rick (Sep 21, 2009)

Velociraptor


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 21, 2009)

Rick said:


> Velociraptor


Those things rock. period.


----------



## vera_renczi (Sep 21, 2009)

Rick said:


> She set two extra places and has a bottle of wine ready to go. I have some music ready as well to set a nice, relaxing mood. I will even dim the lights for them.


turning up the romance, I see. :lol: 

well, here we have Archispirostreptus gigas

aka: African giant black millipede

aka: Snake Plissken

I name my millipedes because they live for 5 years or so.

mantids don't get names other than 1, 2, and so on.


----------



## Rick (Sep 21, 2009)

vera_renczi said:


> turning up the romance, I see. :lol:


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 21, 2009)

_Homo sapiens_


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 21, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Oh... I forgot, you can't PM me because I blocked you.


  :lol: B)   Funny. That's the first thing that made me smile today.


----------



## agent A (Sep 21, 2009)

Chase said:


> Florida tree snailLiguus fasciatus
> 
> Hermaphrodite'(if i remember correctly) 1.5 in
> 
> ...


oh, I thought your avatar was a mantis abdomen. he he! :lol:


----------

